# 2013 Florida state fair wine competition



## hobbyiswine (Jan 6, 2013)

Open to amateur winemakers from all states. Entry is $10 and 2 bottles per entry. Bottles due delivered before February 4,2013.
http://www.fgga.org/floridastatefair.html


----------



## tonyt (Jan 6, 2013)

I enjoy entering competitions and reading judges notes but cant bring myself to sacrifice two bottles per entry. So I skip those comps.


----------

